# Airlines don't know when to stop.



## PetalumaLoco

So, if you need to pay that $15 extra for a bag, it's going to cost you $5 to pay the fee.

Say what?


----------



## PRR 60

PetalumaLoco said:


> So, if you need to pay that $15 extra for a bag, it's going to cost you $5 to pay the fee.Say what?


Oh, $5, Goodness me. Big deal about nothing.

If you check-in on line, you can pay the normal bag fee. If you wait to check in at the airport, or you decide to check a bag at the airport after checking in on-line with no bags, you pay $5 more. Or, you carry on and pay zero.


----------



## PetalumaLoco

PRR 60 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you need to pay that $15 extra for a bag, it's going to cost you $5 to pay the fee.Say what?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, $5, Goodness me. Big deal about nothing.
> 
> If you check-in on line, you can pay the normal bag fee. If you wait to check in at the airport, or you decide to check a bag at the airport after checking in on-line with no bags, you pay $5 more. Or, you carry on and pay zero.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know what your options are. Excuse me for pointing out another way they can get in your wallet.


----------



## the_traveler

Or you can just take Amtrak and check your bags for free!


----------



## PRR 60

PetalumaLoco said:


> ...Yeah, I know what your options are. Excuse me for pointing out another way they can get in your wallet.


I wasn't aiming my sarcasim at you. I was aiming it at the AP reporter who made it out to be a whole lot bigger deal than deserved. Sorry if my aim was off.


----------



## PRR 60

the_traveler said:


> Or you can just take Amtrak and check your bags for free!


Unless, of course, you are departing from or arriving at a station that does not have checked baggage. Then you can't check bags at all.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

PRR 60 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can just take Amtrak and check your bags for free!
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, you are departing from or arriving at a station that does not have checked baggage. Then you can't check bags at all.
Click to expand...

Then you can hope there's bag space in a luggage rack.

My mom took AirTrain to PDX a couple weeks ago while I went ALC-CHI-PDX. ALC doesn't have checked baggage, but I took two of her bags across the country (AirTrain charges $50 per checked bag, per way, so total savings of $200).

It was a bit of a hassle to lug it through CUS to check, and uncheck as well as de-train and hop on the CL-- but for a saved $200 I won't complain further than that.


----------



## PRR 60

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> ...My mom took AirTrain to PDX a couple weeks ago while I went ALC-CHI-PDX. ALC doesn't have checked baggage, but I took two of her bags across the country (AirTrain charges $50 per checked bag, per way, so total savings of $200).
> It was a bit of a hassle to lug it through CUS to check, and uncheck as well as de-train and hop on the CL-- but for a saved $200 I won't complain further than that.


Assuming you mean AirTran, not "AirTrain", AirTran's baggage fees are $15 for the first bag and $25 for the second. Your savings were $80, not $200.

AirTran Baggage Rules


----------



## Rumpled

I can't check in online ahead of time - does that mean I'd have to pay the fee?

The reason I can't check in online is that someone with my same name is on one of the lists; so am I.

Every time I travel by air (and on my last cruise) I get extra harrassment.


----------



## the_traveler

I *knew* there was something about you! h34r: :lol:

Yes, you would have to pay the extra fee, I think!


----------



## MrFSS

Rumpled said:


> I can't check in online ahead of time - does that mean I'd have to pay the fee?The reason I can't check in online is that someone with my same name is on one of the lists; so am I.
> 
> Every time I travel by air (and on my last cruise) I get extra harrassment.


What list are you talking about???

Just curious.


----------



## Rumpled

Well, it's not really the Don't Fly List; 'cuz they eventually let me fly. But it's one of the other lists the gov't keeps but can't/won't tell you about and you can't appeal or get off of it.

I've told an armed Federal Agent that if I ever found the guy that got me on the list I'd kill him. He laughed, nervously. I think he understood my frustration; especailly when I started providing answeres to him to questions he was about to ask me about the multiple felonies and prison terms I've not served or ever lived in Los Angeles.

I have the contries' most popular first name and 16th surname - I'm pretty common.


----------



## jis

MrFSS said:


> Rumpled said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't check in online ahead of time - does that mean I'd have to pay the fee?The reason I can't check in online is that someone with my same name is on one of the lists; so am I.
> 
> Every time I travel by air (and on my last cruise) I get extra harrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> What list are you talking about???
> 
> Just curious.
Click to expand...

Most likely he is talking of CAPPS II.


----------



## George Harris

Rumpled said:


> I can't check in online ahead of time - does that mean I'd have to pay the fee?The reason I can't check in online is that someone with my same name is on one of the lists; so am I.
> 
> Every time I travel by air (and on my last cruise) I get extra harrassment.


For a few years we got the extra special treatment every time we got on a plane in the US. Finally got someone to answer the why honestly. It seems that for several years if you had a ticket with an overseas origination point you were automatically flagged on every leg of your flight after your original landing in the US. Maybe not of the first connection after the overseas flight, but after that. We used to come home once a year for 3 to 4 weeks and thanks to the kids being scattered, we would spend a few days in one place then hop to another, sometimes three or four times during the stay. Apparently that is classified as suspicious activity. Compared notes and found the same thing happened with some of the other people I worked with overseas. Don't know if this involved from everywhere, but definitely from more than one point in Asia.


----------



## jis

George Harris said:


> Rumpled said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't check in online ahead of time - does that mean I'd have to pay the fee?The reason I can't check in online is that someone with my same name is on one of the lists; so am I.
> 
> Every time I travel by air (and on my last cruise) I get extra harrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> For a few years we got the extra special treatment every time we got on a plane in the US. Finally got someone to answer the why honestly. It seems that for several years if you had a ticket with an overseas origination point you were automatically flagged on every leg of your flight after your original landing in the US. Maybe not of the first connection after the overseas flight, but after that. We used to come home once a year for 3 to 4 weeks and thanks to the kids being scattered, we would spend a few days in one place then hop to another, sometimes three or four times during the stay. Apparently that is classified as suspicious activity. Compared notes and found the same thing happened with some of the other people I worked with overseas. Don't know if this involved from everywhere, but definitely from more than one point in Asia.
Click to expand...

I suspect it also has to do with the size of the dossier they have on you. If they have a very thick dossier on you apparently they take much less interest in you. I have been absolutely astonished about how little hassle I have gotten either from CAPPS II or from APIS.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I have abrother thats an International fugutive, every time I leave the country, including Canada and

Mexico,especially Mexico I am given "extra" attention by the gerdames, Im sure my file is large due to

many years of international travel and my brothers status plus the paranoia that has existed after every

incident in the security and protection ranks!This has included Trains, both VIA and AMtrak!


----------



## Amtrak901

the_traveler said:


> Or you can just take Amtrak and check your bags for free!


----------



## stntylr

Just when you thought flying couldn't get any worse.

Standing room only


----------



## amtrakwolverine

stntylr said:


> Just when you thought flying couldn't get any worse.
> Standing room only


is that even safe.


----------



## jis

amtrakwolverine said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought flying couldn't get any worse.
> Standing room only
> 
> 
> 
> is that even safe.
Click to expand...

If you tie the person down tight enough on a vertical slab ..... :lol:


----------



## jamesontheroad

amtrakwolverine said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought flying couldn't get any worse.
> Standing room only
> 
> 
> 
> is that even safe.
Click to expand...

Debatable, because passengers will still be strapped in. However Ryanair already have 189 passengers on their Boeing 737-800s, which is the absolute maximum permitted for that aircraft type by (IIRC) either Boeing or the European authorities, basically because they don't want more passengers with only four full size and four over wing emergency exits.

Ryanair aren't serious about this - they just have a policy that no publicity is bad publicity. This one ruccus in the British tabloid press has given Ryanair yet more free global publicity (see? we're talking about it on an US based forum?) and it hasn't cost them a penny. The same thing happened earlier this year with a customer vote on charging passengers for accessing the toilets etc etc etc.

However, back to the original thread. I doubt very much whether a Ryanair-model airline will ever work in the US. Although Ryanair was inspired by SouthWest and Herb Kelleher, Ryanair has gone even further because in Europe passengers are prepared to trade off a lot more than your average American consumer. Most famously, this includes customer service. Ryanair's business model is ferociously tight: if you want something other than the basic conveyance from A to B, you'll have to pay for it. I live in Scotland and commute a few times a month to Northern Ireland. The flight never costs me more than £5, and that's including the taxes and fees. I never pay more than £5 because I only buy sale fares, I travel mid-week, I use the one obscure debit card that doesn't add a handling fee, I check-in online, I never carry more than one item of hand luggage, I don't pay to board first (but always end up sitting in rows 1, 2 or 3 for speedy exit, which amusingly they don't offer as an extra) and I don't buy the horrendously expensive in flight coffee or snacks (no point really, the flight from PIK-BHD lasts about 19 minutes, but that doesn't stop them pushing the cart down the aisle to make some extra money.

I genuinely don't believe this would ever work in the US, because despite just how bad some of the legacy airlines service has become, US passengers are (on the whole) not prepared to make the trade off Ryanair expects of its passengers in turn for low fares. Safety and security is NEVER compromised (and they have the newest fleet of 737s in Europe) and 100% of flights I've taken this year have been on time. But EVERYTHING is monetised to maintain low lead-in fares.

For my most recent experience of Ryanair, check out my trip report on airliners.net

http://www.airliners.net/aviation-forums/t...ad.main/152126/

*j* :blink:


----------



## GoldenSpike

PetalumaLoco



> ...another way they can get in your wallet.


Even they have joined in.......

*Greyhound baggage restrictions:*


<LI style="MARGIN: auto 0in; COLOR: black; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal>One (1) piece of baggage is checked free of charge for adults and children. One (1) additional piece of baggage may be checked for a charge of $10.00 for adults only. Baggage carried beyond two (2) pieces will be charged based on Greyhound Package Express rates. One (1) small bag up to 25 pounds can be taken aboard for each adult or child. Carry-on bags must fit in the overhead compartment or under your seat. <LI style="MARGIN: auto 0in; COLOR: black; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal>The maximum allowable weight for checked baggage is 50 lbs. per individual piece of baggage. A charge of $25 - $35 (depending on the distance traveled) will be charged for any baggage above the 50 lbs. limit. <LI style="MARGIN: auto 0in; COLOR: black; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal>Baggage must not exceed 62 inches when adding the total exterior dimensions of the piece (length + width + height). A charge of $25 - $35 (depending on the distance traveled) will be applied to any baggage above the 62-inch limit. Packaging only exceptions to the following items: bicycles, skis and ski poles must be packed in wood, canvas or other substantial container, and securely fastened; towing equipment must be enclosed in rigid containers or wrapped in a strong material such as canvas and securely strapped or tied. Towing equipment is limited to 100 pounds actual weight; these items are not exempt from oversize charges.


[*]If bags exceed maximum size and/or weight, customers must ship the item via Greyhound PackageXpress.


----------



## PetalumaLoco

I flew United last week from SFO to Spokane - not enough time away available to train up there, so flying was necessary, though not wanted.

I took the trouble to get the boarding pass online and pay the discounted $10 a pop for the bags. When we got to SFO I thought it would be a breeze as all we had to do was dump the bags at the automated baggage check and hit the security line. No thanks to United, when I tried to process thru the baggage check, the machine choked and asked for money for the bags, at the full boat rate, so I had to wait for an agent to process us manually. Man, I sure wished we were on the train!

If I have to do that again, I'm going to try the Skycaps, it's worth a couple bucks a bag and a tip to not have to deal with baggage checkin.

Right now we excited as we will board the CZ Sunday morn for our annual sea to sea to Connecticut and back! WhooHoo!!!


----------



## Ispolkom

PetalumaLoco said:


> I flew United last week from SFO to Spokane - not enough time away available to train up there, so flying was necessary, though not wanted.
> I took the trouble to get the boarding pass online and pay the discounted $10 a pop for the bags. When we got to SFO I thought it would be a breeze as all we had to do was dump the bags at the automated baggage check and hit the security line. No thanks to United, when I tried to process thru the baggage check, the machine choked and asked for money for the bags, at the full boat rate, so I had to wait for an agent to process us manually. Man, I sure wished we were on the train!
> 
> If I have to do that again, I'm going to try the Skycaps, it's worth a couple bucks a bag and a tip to not have to deal with baggage checkin.
> 
> Right now we excited as we will board the CZ Sunday morn for our annual sea to sea to Connecticut and back! WhooHoo!!!


I made the mistake of doing on-line check in for a flight to Canada on United. I ended up typing in passport information 3 times. For 5 people. Then I still had to deal with an agent at MSP. Much easier to pay the extra $5 per bag to check in at the Halifax airport on the way back. I too wish that we were on the train.


----------



## PetalumaLoco

Ispolkom said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I flew United last week from SFO to Spokane - not enough time away available to train up there, so flying was necessary, though not wanted.
> I took the trouble to get the boarding pass online and pay the discounted $10 a pop for the bags. When we got to SFO I thought it would be a breeze as all we had to do was dump the bags at the automated baggage check and hit the security line. No thanks to United, when I tried to process thru the baggage check, the machine choked and asked for money for the bags, at the full boat rate, so I had to wait for an agent to process us manually. Man, I sure wished we were on the train!
> 
> If I have to do that again, I'm going to try the Skycaps, it's worth a couple bucks a bag and a tip to not have to deal with baggage checkin.
> 
> Right now we excited as we will board the CZ Sunday morn for our annual sea to sea to Connecticut and back! WhooHoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of doing on-line check in for a flight to Canada on United. I ended up typing in passport information 3 times. For 5 people. Then I still had to deal with an agent at MSP. Much easier to pay the extra $5 per bag to check in at the Halifax airport on the way back. I too wish that we were on the train.
Click to expand...

I'll get my revenge on Sunday when we board Amtrak, and ride east ending up in New Haven CT via CZ, LSL and NEC, then return in a few weeks via NEC, LSL, SWC and CS. Whoopie!


----------

